# 1:1 ratio CPU & RAM? Best performance?



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm still a newbie to this topic. I'm not sure my concept correct or not. Hope u all can give me some ideas! E.g.>, my CPU and RAM selection are:-
a) Core 2 Duo E6550 1333Mhz FSB
b) DDR2- 667 /800?

1. 2 x DDR2 RAM stick 667 with dual channel (667x2 = C2D FSB 1333mhz).... so the ratio should be 1: 1? BEST?

2. But I heard some people said suggest me to choose 2x DDR2-800 becos of better performance ... will it cause bottleneck since the ratio not same?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have choosen the best ram for your system / and YES 1:1 memory ratio is the most desirable 


this only means your memory is more than capable of handling your stock 1333 FSB >>>>> your memory can handle up to 1700 mhz or close to it provided you are using high performance CAS4 ram sticks

when the time comes and you desire to overclock your FSB will climb higher than 1333mhz and your ram will have plenty of capability to handle all you can feed it


hope I explianed this clearly to you, if not; just give us a holler and we will try to confuse you some more :laugh:


----------



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for reply. Actually I have no interest on overclocking RAM. Here's my another stupid question:

dual channel---> 2 ram stick run together ,then can perform dual channel?

Let say: I got *three* 1GB DDR2 667 RAM Sticks attached into motherboard. The first two RAM stick run in dual channel. The remaining one act as single channel? So, the CPU 1333Mhz much higher than remaining RAM stick 667mhz... so will this cause bottleneck to third ram stick ?

I asked this because there will be future ram upgrade for me.. so, I worried that ratio not same as 1:1 if I add more ram.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you run 3 sticks; ALL sticks will run in *single* channel mode>>>>> thats not good


you could run 2 x one gig and 2 x 512 sticks and have 3gigs all in dual channel


----------



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks a lot....


----------

